# British Airways Credit Card



## WinniWoman (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone had mentioned that British Airways now has a Chip and Pin Visa Signature Credit card. I was just going to apply when I saw they have a $95 annual fee! Forget that! We will be lucky to go overseas twice in our lifetimes. Any other credit cards going chip and pin in the US with no annual fee?:annoyed:


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 28, 2011)

It will happen eventually but I have had no problem using a regular card except in Holland. UK, Denmark, Portugal, Spain in the last two months on three trips, my non chip card was fine. 

In Holland, for rail travel, they would not accept any card unless it had a chip. I had to go to an ATM to get cash to buy a ticket from Schipol to Amsterdam. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 29, 2011)

Machines taking cards are the biggest problem in not having a chip and pin card.  That includes machines for rail tickets or metro tickets and at gas stations.  On weekends or evenings in rural areas, you might have a hard time buying gas without one in some countries.


----------



## richontug (Dec 31, 2011)

I am a very loyal user of BA card and have not been offered new card.
But I do get free companion ticket (+ taxes) once a year and no foreign transaction fees. 

Ric


----------



## abbekit (Jan 1, 2012)

richhunt said:


> I am a very loyal user of BA card and have not been offered new card.
> But I do get free companion ticket (+ taxes) once a year and no foreign transaction fees.
> 
> Ric



From what I've read, you have to request the chip and pin card.  Not automatically offered.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 1, 2012)

$95.00 annual fee? Forget it!


----------

